

Ask HN: Who created Putlocker.is? - NickSarath

So Putlocker has a contact section but that section is empty, and I am just wondering who or whom created that website.
======
smt88
[http://bit.ly/1D0ZFzj](http://bit.ly/1D0ZFzj)

It's called a "whois" lookup. It tells you to whom a domain is registered.

Sometimes, the true owner is obscured by a dummy record for a corporation.
This is sold as a feature by many registrars.

Here's the whois for this domain:

% This is the ISNIC Whois server. % % Rights restricted by copyright. % See
[https://www.isnic.is/en/about/copyright](https://www.isnic.is/en/about/copyright)

    
    
    		domain: putlocker.is
    		descr: Doan Quang Hung
    		descr: Xom 4, Me Tri Ha, Tu Liem
    		descr: VN-84000 Hanoi
    		e-mail: minh.tran304@gmail.com
    		admin-c: DQH2-IS
    		tech-c: DQH2-IS
    		zone-c: BP35-IS
    		billing-c: DQH2-IS
    		nserver: pns1.cloudns.net
    		nserver: pns2.cloudns.net
    		nserver: pns3.cloudns.net
    		nserver: pns4.cloudns.net
    		dnssec: unsigned delegation
    		created: November 8 2013
    		expires: November 8 2015
    		source: ISNIC
    		
    		person: Doan Quang Hung
    		address: Xom 4, Me Tri Ha, Tu Liem
    		address: VN-84000 Hanoi
    		e-mail: minh.tran304@gmail.com
    		nic-hdl: DQH2-IS
    		created: November 8 2013
    		source: ISNIC
    		
    		person: Boyan Peychev
    		address: Iskar Str 4, Cloud DNS Ltd
    		address: BG-1000 Sofia
    		phone: +359 888911444
    		e-mail: support@cloudns.net
    		nic-hdl: BP35-IS
    		created: October 22 2010
    		source: ISNIC

